# Replacing Ruger GP100 Hogue Monogrips



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Can the Hogue Monogrips on the new GP100 be replaced with a set of the old style GP100 grips? The ones with the wood insert. Are any mods required?

Don <><


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

As long as you have the screw there is no issue with replacing them with the original style grip.


----------

